# NWS dealers in Canada



## chewy (May 9, 2010)

http://chadstoolbox.com/nws.aspx

I tried NWS ***** at a trade show, they were cutting 8x screws with them, the same pair and hundreds of tradesman doing it. Pretty impressive.


----------



## torossg (May 10, 2013)

chewy said:


> http://chadstoolbox.com/nws.aspx
> 
> I tried NWS ***** at a trade show, they were cutting 8x screws with them, the same pair and hundreds of tradesman doing it. Pretty impressive.



http://www.german-hand-tools.com/nws-products.html

these guys seem good too, anyone tried this website? seem to have more in stock then chads


----------



## Ozzy1990 (Jan 24, 2013)

German hand tools is very top notch. A guy at garage journal owns it. Honestly the best service ive ever had. He goes by "ash"


----------



## torossg (May 10, 2013)

anyone whos seen/ used these tools would you recommend finish 69 or 49? im leaning towards 69 because i dont see any advantages so the savings would be nice.*
*


----------



## Dr. Evil (Aug 24, 2012)

torossg said:


> http://www.german-hand-tools.com/nws-products.html
> 
> these guys seem good too, anyone tried this website? seem to have more in stock then chads


They told me they would ship USPS in a flat rate box which would save you a lot of duty....


----------

